# New Tanganyika 55 gal. Setup - Stocking?



## jntrotman (Nov 11, 2019)

Looking for some help. I'm not new to keeping cichlids but this is my first Tanganyika setup and need advice / recommendations for stocking. The tank is 55 gallons with a footprint of 48" X 12.5" x 20.5". I essentially scaped the tank in half. Half the tank is on a raised sand bed; lava rock overlaid with aragonite & pool filter sand with rock structures. The other half is a flat sand bed (same) with approx. 40 escargot shells. I want to keep julies + shellies and am looking for best combination and long term success of the tank. I have a couple of ideas and am open to hearing what everyone thinks:

1. Julidochromis Ornatus (1 to 2 pairs) with Neolamprologus Multifasciatus 4 males 6 females, possibly want to add 6 Cyprichromis Leptosoma (top is open water)
2. Julidochromis Ornatus (1 to 2 pairs) with Lamprologus Ocellatus 2 males 4 females; possibly want to add 6 Cyprichromis Leptosoma (top is open water)
3. I would consider expanding the rocky area to cover 3/4 of the tank with the rest staying as shells and stocking Neolamprologus Caudopunctatus 3 males 6 females, add 6 Cyprichromis Leptosoma (top is open water)

Current tank parameters pH - 8.0, Nitrite/ Nitrate/ Ammonia - 0, KH + GH - 6.0. I will be adding Tanganyika Buffer and Cichlid Lake Salts. If you have other suggestions and/ or combinations I am open to new ideas. My LFS is new to the area and has a fantastic variety of fish to choose from. They also take orders if you're serious with the request (Super Cichlids, Dover Delaware - look them up!). I want to avoid buying and then returning fish because i did not do my due diligence

I'm new to the forum and appreciate the community. Looking for all the help I can get!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

I would do 12 cyps in a 48" tank.

I like the first option best...you can do either type of shellies.

With cyps you want open substrate for them to sleep.

If you prefer caudopunctatus to julidochromis, you can do either in the 1/2 rocky area but they both prefer one pair/tank and you should stock six and rehome any that the pair rejects. So plan to rehome 4.

Don't add cichlid salts or anything...your tap water parameters are fine.


----------



## jntrotman (Nov 11, 2019)

I do like the Caudopunctatus; especially the coloration along the dorsal fins. If I went that route then your suggestion is the Caudopunctatus along the rocky area, multi's or occies in the shell area with Cyps (up to 12) for the swim space. Does that sound right? If I go with Occies what would you suggest as a minimum ratio (male/ female + #'s) to get it started?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes to all. For the occies, stock six and rehome any that are rejected after a pair or pairs form.


----------



## jntrotman (Nov 11, 2019)

OK - the tank is cycled, new heater (300w) purchased and i will be running a 307 canister filer. Looking forward to a completely silent fish viewing experience! I plan on stocking with Caudopunctatus and Multifasciatus. Rocks on the left for the punks and shells on the right for the multi's. Here's my question...should I add both species at once or can they be added a week or two apart (LFS stock needs some replenishment)? Also would like to add Leptosoma for the top of the tank; how much sand space should I allot for them and resting behavior? Is any sand area needed?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Best to add all fish at once, but if you have to space them out for some reason, don't wait too long after your cycle or you will lose bacteria.

For phases, put cyps in first then multipunctatus or caudopunctatus.

You always want a swath of open sand (six inches or more) between shellies and rock dwellers. This should be enough for cyps to sleep. They also like high caves or ledges. My 3D background worked for this, but some lean tall pieces of slate against the back for them.


----------

